# D* adds TBS HD for baseball playoffs



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/070906/20070906005865.html?.v=1

Let's hope E* is able to pull this off as well........


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

It seems like D* is focusing a lot on sports HD instead of non-sports HD channels in their announcements. Doesn't a subscriber have to pay extra each month for sports packages (like ppv)? I would think that the majority of current HD subscribers would want D* to focus on getting non-sports programming in HD first. I for one, am not a sports nut and wouldn't pay extra for sports packages. Personally, I would prefer any provider to expand their non-sports channels first. Sports would not be a deal breaker for me and maybe for the 13 million or so D* subscribers who don't pay extra for sports programming.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

aaronbud said:


> http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/070906/20070906005865.html?.v=1
> 
> Let's hope E* is able to pull this off as well........


What exactly would E* need to do other than allocate bandwidth for this channel in HD?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

D* will be flipping the switch on roughly 70 non sports HD channels in days........ Look around this site and you will see the list of channels. And subs will not be charged a dime more.


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

There has been no information for E* carrying TBS that I am aware of.......Trust I would know.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

aaronbud said:


> http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/070906/20070906005865.html?.v=1
> 
> Let's hope E* is able to pull this off as well........


Prolly will only work if the Bravers are in playoffs!!!

fred


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

richiephx said:


> It seems like D* is focusing a lot on sports HD instead of non-sports HD channels in their announcements. Doesn't a subscriber have to pay extra each month for sports packages (like ppv)? I would think that the majority of current HD subscribers would want D* to focus on getting non-sports programming in HD first. I for one, am not a sports nut and wouldn't pay extra for sports packages. Personally, I would prefer any provider to expand their non-sports channels first. Sports would not be a deal breaker for me and maybe for the 13 million or so D* subscribers who don't pay extra for sports programming.


That's pretty selfish, dude. I don't like nature junk but I'm not against the addition of channels like Discovery and National Geographic. And besides Were talking TBS here, it's no more of a sports channel the TNT. They just happen to be the home of the Braves. TBS has national rights to air Braves games, so no you don't have to buy the sports packages. I guess you don't want locals in HD either because of the amount of sports the networks have.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

fredinva said:


> Prolly will only work if the Bravers are in playoffs!!!
> 
> fred


Why would you think that?


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> D* will be flipping the switch on roughly 70 non sports HD channels in days........ Look around this site and you will see the list of channels. And subs will not be charged a dime more.


What D* is getting in Sept. E* already has up and running. The 70 HD channels quoted is over stated by D*.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

RASCAL01 said:


> What D* is getting in Sept. E* already has up and running. The 70 HD channels quoted is over stated by D*.


UM Correction They will be adding everything E* has now except the Voom channels plus many more not that some of them will have alot of HD content but that will come. See link below

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=851257


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Promises promises! We'll see what the channel count is when it changes.
Currently 39 to 10 in favor of E* (with #40 starting next week - BTN HD).


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> Promises promises! We'll see what the channel count is when it changes.
> Currently 39 to 10 in favor of E* (with #40 starting next week - BTN HD).


So as a Moderator of a DBS forum you are going to tell me that D* launched this satellite are testing it now and there not going to add the channels they said they would in Sept & Oct.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

I think it would be great to have TBS in HD on E*. Baseball or not, it would be a great addition.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

upnorth said:


> So as a Moderator of a DBS forum you are going to tell me that D* launched this satellite are testing it now and there not going to add the channels they said they would in Sept & Oct.


Being a moderator has nothing to do with it.

Today is September 8th, 2007. D* does not have 70 HD channels.
Will they have 70 HD channels in eight weeks? I doubt it.
Will they have 70 HD channels by the end of the year? Counting RSNs and PPVs - probably.

Where is E*? 39 National HD channels and 18 RSNs today. 57 channels of HD ... which means D* has to have everything E* has plus _28_ more HD channels (since they won't have Voom) to get to that magic 70.

Be optimistic if you want ... but I don't see 28 new HD channels launching in the next eight weeks. Sure, there are a few that are not carried yet by E* that could go against that count ... but 28? Come back on Halloween and we'll see how optimism does vs reality.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

upnorth said:


> So as a Moderator of a DBS forum you are going to tell me that D* launched this satellite are testing it now and there not going to add the channels they said they would in Sept & Oct.


Also... to be blunt, many of the channels DirecTV "announced" do not yet exist, so neither they nor Dish can carry them. A lot of the channels on DirecTV's list do not exist yet... so unless and until they do, it will be really hard for DirecTV to carry them no matter how much bandwidth they have with the new satellite.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Also... to be blunt, many of the channels DirecTV "announced" do not yet exist, so neither they nor Dish can carry them. A lot of the channels on DirecTV's list do not exist yet... so unless and until they do, it will be really hard for DirecTV to carry them no matter how much bandwidth they have with the new satellite.


As soon as the new Sat is ready to go I see no reason why D* would not add all the national HD channels that are available to E* today. 
I am aware that some of the channels announced are not available yet but D* has signed carriage deals with most of them and dought they would hesitate in adding them as they become available.
E* has done a great job with there HD content but I am an avid Baseball & sports fan and D* has what I need.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is the latest list that I have seen for carrage agreements that D* has in place for this year. It also includes the package level you will need to have to receive those channels. This is not to say that each of these channels are presently available in HD.

Family: Disney, Food, HGTV, National Geographic, Nickelodean, Science, Weather, Toon Disney.

Choice: A&E, ABC Family, Animal Planet, Big Ten Network, Bravo, Cartoon Network, CMT, CNBC, Discovery, Discovery HD Theater, ESPN, ESPN 2, ESPN News, FX, Fox Business, History, MTV, NFL, Sci-Fi, Spike, TBS, The 101, TLC, TNT, USA, VH1.

Choice Xtra & Above: Biography, Chiller, Fuel, National Geographic, Science, Speed, Tennis, Versus.

DirecTV HD EXTRA Pack: HDNet, HDNet Movies, Universal, MHD, MGM, Smithsonian


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

James Long said:


> Today is September 8th, 2007. D* does not have 70 HD channels.


Sidney Greenstreet (scripted by Dashiell Hammett and John Huston) said it well.

*Sam Spade:* Ten thousand? We were talking about a lot more money than this.
*Kasper Gutman:* Yes, sir, we were, but this is genuine coin of the realm. With a dollar of this, you can buy ten dollars of talk.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

TWC in Austin added TBS HD recently. I rarely watch TBS and so far every time I have flipped to it, it's nothing but stretch-o-vision bandwidth waste....


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

julesism said:


> TWC in Austin added TBS HD recently. I rarely watch TBS and so far every time I have flipped to it, it's nothing but stretch-o-vision bandwidth waste....


Yuck! Stretch-o-vision is the worse. 
As long as baseball content isnt like that I'd still welcome TBS-HD to E*.

I base this off TNT-HD which looks great for basketball and some movies.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Someone needs to take a peek next time they are at a Bravo game and see if Turner's camera's are HD.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> Being a moderator has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Today is September 8th, 2007. D* does not have 70 HD channels.
> Will they have 70 HD channels in eight weeks? I doubt it.
> ...


My memory may not be correct, but I believe HBO said that all of its channels
would be available HD in the next eight weeks.

What intrigues me about D*'s latest press release is that all of MLB EI will be in
HD next year and that some of NBA League Pass will be in HD this year. Also,
D* is the first MVP to announce TBS HD for next month. Also, there is talk that
D* will add FSN NY HD and MSG HD this fall for basketball and ice hockey.

E* has had six channels uplinked for NBA League Pass HD and has MSG HD
and FSN NY HD for most of the year.

TBS HD is a key channel for baseball fans.

The prospect of MLB EI and NBA League Pass in HD, TBS HD for sure, and
MSG HD and FSN NY HD, has me leaning to becoming a D* sub for the first
time ever. I would pick it up as a second system like my friends do for
Sunday Ticket. Then I would drop Comcast who is providing me with MLB EI.
Cost of Comcast is $29 per month. Cost of D* would be about $70 per month.

I am still on the sidelines. If E* were to add TBS HD, MSG HD, FSN NY HD, and
the six NBA League Pass HD channels that are uplinked, I might come back
for the winter, because I already have the dish hooked up. But E* would have
to make the announcement soon.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you're that much of a fan then the extra sports carriage becomes core. And you're paying for that extra carriage ... EI and ST are not cheap. (I sure hope D* isn't padding their count with MLB EI and NFL ST channels.)

For national channels that don't cost a lot extra -- the SD converting to HD (and hopefully not just stretchovision and three hours per week of HD) -- I don't believe that people will be disappointed in E*.

New channels _can_ be added to both systems. Good channels will be added to E*. They are just not making promises (other than the intent to remain the HD leader).


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hound said:


> My memory may not be correct, but I believe HBO said that all of its channels
> would be available HD in the next eight weeks.
> 
> What intrigues me about D*'s latest press release is that all of MLB EI will be in
> ...


It has been know for a long time if you're a sports nut then D* is the place to be. So don't let the door hit you in the rear when you leave. As far as TBS HD it has already been said it is like TNT HD STREEEEEEEEEEEECH -O- VISION.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> As far as TBS HD it has already been said it is like TNT HD STREEEEEEEEEEEECH -O- VISION.


Actually... to be accurate, it is more like...

SSSSSTTTTRRRREEETTCCH-O-VVIISSSIIIIOOOONNNNN

Since the extreme edges are stretched more than the middle


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Actually... to be accurate, it is more like...
> 
> SSSSSTTTTRRRREEETTCCH-O-VVIISSSIIIIOOOONNNNN
> 
> Since the extreme edges are stretched more than the middle


Yeah that is prolly closer


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> It has been know for a long time if you're a sports nut then D* is the place to be. So don't let the door hit you in the rear when you leave. As far as TBS HD it has already been said it is like TNT HD STREEEEEEEEEEEECH -O- VISION.


TNT HD is not stretch o vision when the NBA is on Thursday nights. The PQ is excellent. The NBA is the only thing I watch on TNT HD. I have never watched anything else. I assume the PQ of TBS HD baseball will be the same as TNT HD basketball. The serious baseball fans are going to watch the post season in HD.

I would only go to D* for HD sports that I cannot get from the other three MVPs
available to me. I am not interested in Sunday Ticket. One year ago, D* did not
offer any HD sports programming that I could not get from my two MVPs (E* and
Patriot Media). I am still on the sidelines watching, but all of sudden it seems that
D* will have a lot of HD sports that I cannot get from the other three MVPs.
This is a big change.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

TNT HD does stretch all of the SD content, but they do have a lot of HD content... The Law and Order reruns all the way back to the late 90's are in HD. And as the said earlier the NBA games are HD, which looks great. I've seen them playing some movies in HD and some in stretch-o-vision, but who really wants to watch movies with commercials anyway? ;P


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> TNT HD does stretch all of the SD content, but they do have a lot of HD content... The Law and Order reruns all the way back to the late 90's are in HD. And as the said earlier the NBA games are HD, which looks great. I've seen them playing some movies in HD and some in stretch-o-vision, but who really wants to watch movies with commercials anyway? ;P


agree, because of the commercials, I would not watch one movie.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Also original series on TNT HD are in real HD like The Closer and Saving Grace. TBS HD really doesn't excite me. Not a big Braves fan, they lack original series and movies are commercial ridden and cut up.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

SMosher said:


> I think it would be great to have TBS in HD on E*. Baseball or not, it would be a great addition.


Yea I was wondering why we don't have TBS HD yet - not for sports reasons. They play alot of good movies


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

These arguments are so funny to me. Everyone has their own opinion and that is fine. What is funny is how the D* people are hating on E* because of what is coming. I understand D* has made lots of promises and they are going to come through on a lot of it. 

However there are 2 reasons why I am sticking with E*.

1) EXTREMELY happy to have all of these HD channels over a year before D*
2) The equipment cost is MUCH MUCH better than D*. Trust me if D* offered similar deals to E* when it comes to equipment I would take a serious look. But when you charge $300 for an HD DVR and $100 for other DVR's AND you can't have them connected to multiple TV's to be able to watch your DVR programs on multiple TV's you lost my account right there. 

Oh Also I wonder what all of those HD channels will look like on Sundays, get ready for HD Super Lite!!! Go NFL Sunday Ticket!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

All I gotta say is that Dish has only a couple of weeks to get TBS HD up and running before NL playoffs start. Too bad people have to PAY to see baseball playoffs!!!! Fox rocks and it's free!


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

nitz369 said:


> These arguments are so funny to me. Everyone has their own opinion and that is fine. What is funny is how the D* people are hating on E* because of what is coming. I understand D* has made lots of promises and they are going to come through on a lot of it.
> 
> However there are 2 reasons why I am sticking with E*.
> 
> ...


Just for yuks I priced out a system similar to my 622-501 setup and while the monthly fee was about the same I would have to pay $500-$600 just to get the equipment!

Ack!

-JB


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

jrb531 said:


> Just for yuks I priced out a system similar to my 622-501 setup and while the monthly fee was about the same I would have to pay $500-$600 just to get the equipment!
> 
> Ack!
> 
> -JB


Yes, that would be the full "retail" so to speak, but reality is much cheaper. I myself got 2 HR20s for $199. Got my R15 for free. Some people are reporting even better deals. It pays to call instead of ordering over the web.

FYI, D* updated their website for their HD packages pages last night:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> Being a moderator has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Today is September 8th, 2007. D* does not have 70 HD channels.
> Will they have 70 HD channels in eight weeks? I doubt it.
> ...


Well 27 as of today and 3 for sures comming and halloween is a ways off I quess I would call that Reality.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Also original series on TNT HD are in real HD like The Closer and Saving Grace. TBS HD really doesn't excite me. Not a big Braves fan, they lack original series and movies are commercial ridden and cut up.


Just an FYI - they are done as far as being the Home of the Braves after this season. This playoff gig is the beginning of that. Braves TV will be regional next year.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Cubs-DBacks in HD now!!!  I wish the Yankees would come up with a great rally and send their game into extra innings!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

upnorth said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > Today is September 8th, 2007. D* does not have 70 HD channels.
> ...


Not Halloween yet ... but D*'s "27" isn't 27 new HD channels. D* still doesn't carry all the non-Voom HD E* has and their total channel count is 43 (including RSNs and PPV for padding).

What is left? 11 channels slated for October including 4 that were slated for September. Add all of those and D* has 54 channels (including padding). They still come up 16 channels short. Looks like they need more padding to hit the *70* they promise by the end of the month. 

Reference - emphasis added:
The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels have arrived: We've just added 27 new HD channels to our lineup. And there's plenty more to come. *In October, you'll have over 70 of your favorite channels in HD* - and up to 100 by the end of the year.​


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> Not Halloween yet ... but D*'s "27" isn't 27 new HD channels. D* still doesn't carry all the non-Voom HD E* has and their total channel count is 43 (including RSNs and PPV for padding).
> 
> What is left? 11 channels slated for October including 4 that were slated for September. Add all of those and D* has 54 channels (including padding). They still come up 16 channels short. Looks like they need more padding to hit the *70* they promise by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Why are you bending this all around you are the one that said D* would not add 28 channels by Halloween well here it is Oct 4th and they have added 27 then you say the 27 is not 27 what does that mean.
What I said in this thread is that I expected that D* would add the same channels that E* is carrying now plus more.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

upnorth said:


> Why are you bending this all around you are the one that said D* would not add 28 channels by Halloween ...


That isn't what I said.

Please go back and read the original post.
"_which means D* has to have everything E* has plus 28 more HD channels (since they won't have Voom) to get to that magic 70._"​
The goal isn't "28 channels by Halloween" the goal is everything E* has _*PLUS*_ 28 channels by Halloween.

The 28 new HD channels launching "in the next 8 weeks" was a national figure ... 28 channels that were not available to ANYONE on September 8th available to D* subscribers.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> That isn't what I said.
> 
> Please go back and read the original post.
> "_which means D* has to have everything E* has plus 28 more HD channels (since they won't have Voom) to get to that magic 70._"​
> ...


Ok JL I understand what your saying now I stand corrected sorry about that.
But for the record what I said was that I expected that D* would add the same channels that E* is carrying now plus more.
I never said anything about the 70 channels by the end of October.
And I think we all know in order to reach that number they are including there RSN's and PPV.
And as we both know thats another debate that has been brought up in other threads.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is unfortunate that D*'s 70 has to include part time RSNs. Officially E* has joined the silliness by claiming 74 HDs in their press releases ... with the explanation that 39 are national channels. I believe that is their way of making a preemptive strike against D*'s "count".

For the record, D* started this inflation back in 1998 when they released a channel count that included their audio channels. E* responded by changing the then "AT60" to "AT100CD" and now all counts have caveats for audio channels.

It would be refreshing to see BOTH companies provide a decent count with no padding. But that is expecting too much.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

BACK ON TOPIC.

TBS-HD is up on Dish. Channel 139.


----------



## Robert W (May 12, 2006)

Why yes it is!    Hope it at least lasts through the playoffs.


----------

